# AquariumPlants.com Substrate



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

I bought a 5 gal pail of tier own brand substrate ad started to wash it. I cannot get the water to run clear after much washing. Has anyone else used this stuff? Am I washing away all the goodies?
Thanks Gene


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

what color is the water white or black? it should go away with some filtering


----------



## Canadiancray (Mar 12, 2007)

Are you sure its supposed to be washed first??? There are a few plant substrates that aren't


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

The water probably won't run clear at all. Set it up and run the filters, it should go away in a couple days.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Use a colander, or a paint strainer ala Rex Grigg. But it over a bucket. This should wash out all the dust.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

Some say it's te same as Soil Master. It is black and a bit bigger than coarse sand. The water is really black when you first start to rinse it. I am going to call them tommorrow and see what they have to say. I will post their answer after I talk to them.
Gene


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Use the same method I use for Flourite. You can find it in the substrate section of my Guide. And if it's that dusty, and I have no doubt that it is, failure to wash it will almost always result in disaster.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

I talked to aquirumplants.com this AM and they say wash it thoroughly so that's what I am going to do. I have a 5gal pail so I am off to get a strainer from the paint store. Thanks Rex
Gene


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I have 66 pounds of it in my tank. It will never run clear no matter how much you wash it. just wash it under low pressure. High pressure seems to brake it apart. Then add water to tank on a plate nice and slow then after a couple of hours clear water.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

Washed mine today using the paint strainer. Never did run clear though. Put it about 3" deep in my 30 gal 36" X 12" and only had a small amount left. I don't think a pail will do a 55 gal as advertised unless it is less than 3" deep. Looks like good stuff though.
Gene


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

Filled the tank today. Added the water slowly in a dish and got a gray scum all over the surface. Got the XP2 running with the foam media that comes with it. Looks like it may clear up and I hope so cause I have a lot of plants comming Thur.
Gene


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

Plants went in yesterday and are looking good. Had to siphon gray scum from water surface. So far looks like no effect on Ph 7.1 or KH 8 and GH 11. Will post pictures in a couple of days. No CO2 yet but soon. Have a Regulator ordered from Rex Grigg.
Gene


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

Just found out I can't post attachments so no pics.
Gene


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

www.photobucket.com

Then link to the images.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Or you could use TPT's own image hosting. http://www.plantedtank.net/imagehosting/ It's free!


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

I am knowlegeable about a lot of things but computers aint one. I can get to PT hosting browse and upload the JPG but what do I do next? 
Thanks Gene


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

OK I finally figured it out.
Tank as of 04/01/2007
[IMG=http://www.plantedtank.net/imagehosting/images/tb_upload/1107.jpg[/url]
Tank as of 5/25/2007 and I have trimmed twice and it needs it again.
[URL=http://www.plantedtank.net/imagehosting/view/1106/]


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 4, 2004)

I think the tank looks amazing . . . 

I just purchased some of the same substrate, so we're both going to be hoping for success, right?

It's got a pretty good reputation. BTW, did you use Peat or anything else with your substrate? Did you top the substrate off with a layer of gravel or just let it go as is? I read the thread, but couldn't really ascertain if you'd done anything else to it. Just curious.

I've never ventured to the wonders of Peat Moss use until recently, but I'm curious if there'd be any long-term benefit to adding it; although, I plan to put in some adult-size cory cats (much later in the game), so I'm not sure if that'd be "allowable," or beneficial, I should say.

Opinions appreciated.

Kev.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

I added 20 oz of Laterite mixed in the bottom 1" and ended up with about 2 1/2" total. The Swords are 2 compactas and an ozelot in the middle. They went crazy as did the chain micro swords in the front. Started with 10 and mus have 50-75 in there now.I do have pressurized CO2 also.
Gene


----------

